

Ask HN: Modern Resume Style/Formatting - FPSDavid

What do modern resumes look like? Everything I've seen or been shown lately by "regular people" (older people mostly) seems so 90s to me. I've heard of using GitHub, but I'm not really a programmer or looking for a programming job. Any examples of your guy's resume's (that hopefully got you jobs?) would be helpful! Thanks.
======
latch
I recently used a new format and form and have had some success:
<http://openmymind.net/karlseguin.pdf>

My main goal was: 1 - Make it a single page 2 - Focus more on
bio/profile/goal/whatever 3 - Focus on projects and passion more than work
experience

I've heard that "bios are the new resume" and I tend to agree. I also think
that actual code is more important than experience (hence the focus on
projects and github).

~~~
djb_hackernews
You are definitely hitting your goals, however it reads too much like a diary
and will never make it past anyone who isn't technical. (Which may or may not
be a good thing)

------
zkoch
I usually try to make mine look a little more "modern." I usually follow a few
simple rules:

1.) Two or three colors color scheme 2.) Simple vertical alignment 3.) 2
fonts: 1 for headings and one for body text 4.) One or two simple graphics 5.)
Don't let it resemble a MS Office template

Here's a slightly dated resume of mine: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/58767/zkoch-
resume.pdf>

~~~
FPSDavid
What kinda program do you create something like this in, maybe Illustrator?

~~~
Ronkdar
Word is fine. If you want to get fancy, LaTeX. Just don't distribute a .docx
file. Save it as .pdf.

------
Ronkdar
Calibri font (or some other simple, standard sans-serif). Black text with a
single dark color for headings that will look OK when printed in grey scale.

I opt for a simple outline format. I've seen a lot of fancy designs, but I
think if someone is looking for specifics, an outline is easiest. As an
engineering student, I have the headings of Education, Employment, Projects,
and Skills.

Keep it at one page.

------
eugenijusr
Here's mine: <http://eugene.lt/resume.pdf>

The goal was to fit everything onto a single page. Laid out in HTML and simply
saved to PDF with Safari.

~~~
divtxt
+1 for single HTML file (embedded CSS) and Safari print to PDF.

------
mwhite
I actually like Github's markdown style so much that I put my resume on
github: <http://bit.ly/mwhiteresume>. And because it's written in markdown, I
have a plaintext version I can use if I need to, and a PDF
(<http://bit.ly/mwhiteresumepdf>) created with pandoc.

I've taken the approach of doing away with a discrete "Skills" section and
just bolding relevant keywords in my work and education entries.

~~~
dfc
If you like markdown check out pandoc. Pandoc can turn your markdown into txt,
pdf, html, rtf, s5, etc. You can spice up the pdf version with a little latex
magic as well as export.

I always like kjhealy's resume on github.

------
jkjeldgaard
I have tried to keep my resume a simple and plain as possible. I'm still at
uni, but will be applying for a job soon so any comments and/or suggestions
are much appreciated.

<http://crocodoc.com/N28pQof>

------
FPSDavid
I know this is YC, but anyone have stuff more focused on IT rather than
programming? I'm having a hard time with my skills section, seeing as I can't
really list programming languages/frameworks/etc and stuff.

~~~
amorphid
I'm a recruiter and I'm happy to talk to you if interested. My contact info is
in my profile.

------
dytrivedi
Umm here's mine - <http://www.scribd.com/doc/26089345/Dhaval-Trivedi>

Hope it gives some pointers!

------
FPSDavid
Any more examples/ideas/etc?

